# Why not IUI ??



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I have just asked about IUI as ive been on clomid 3 months and no joy. Ive just found out ive got another cyst (also have endo, but last lap Nov 05). She told me i cant do IUI cos my remaining tube *may* be damaged?
But, i was told after my HSG last year it was fine and the dye came out ok etc..

I told her that and she said, "well they cant see inside the tube....."

I'm a bit disappointed as i cant afford IVF, she said something about scar tissue and ectopic - had one last year!
Why do you think she wont let me try IUI cos my right tube appears ok

Any thoughts,

Jo x


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Jo,

It sounds like you are in a similar situation to me - I had an ectopic in 2003 and lost my right tube. I did Clomid for about 6 months and was then referred for IUI. It hasn't worked so far but I have found that Clomid was thinning my lining so I am now going to try Menopur before moving on to IVF. 

I think it seems a bit unfair to not let you try IUI especially since tests have not shown anything is wrong with your other tube. I had an appointment with my consultant on Monday after three failed IUI's and she did say that there is a chance that the ectopic occurred due to tubal abnormalities which could be affecting the other tube as well so IVF is recommended but I had had a laparoscopy and the dye test which showed thta the other tube was clear. If it was the same, surely there would have been a high chance of me having another ectopic by now?

Hope this helps - please let me know how you get on  

love Dixie xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Dixie,

I will keep you posted. I cant understand it why they wont let me try IUI?
Gonna ask again i think at some point (she is a registrar)

Sorry to hear youve been thru it all xx


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

hi Jo

sorry to hear you are having such a rough time at the moment!  I can't really offer any advice about the IUI, but did want to say that it does seem a bit unfair not to let you try it.  are you NHS or private? (because if you are NHS and are entitled to it, then surely you can insist and they should let you try).

hope everything goes OK, please IM me if you ever want to talk!

good luck and  

Helen x


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

hello all, sorry to butt in . . .

My hospital thought i had a blocked tube last year and until they had done tests would not let me proceed with IUI. As it happens the tube is fine, but apparently if they had removed one of the tubes they said I would not have been suitable for IUI as they only recommend that as a course of treatment if both tubes are fine.

What I find bizarre is the different advice and info you get from different clinics - a lot of it is very inconsistent - almost as inconsistent as the funding arrangements!!

Take care and I hope they let you proceed.

Clarabelle x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

I agree, you do get different advice from different places - crazy!

I think its because ive had an ectopic already, and they are not totally sure of the state of the inside of my remaining tube?!  Sounds right i spose that they prefer you to have both tubes too!  Cant do much about that now  

Spoke to her again today and she kept on about IVF!! Ho hum..

Thanks ladies, best wishes. Jo xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Again,

She has rang me again today and now suggested I have a post-coital test?! have any of you had this done?
I've been reading up on what its for and how they do it etc...
it seems that if its abnormal they suggest iui, ivf or AI ? anyone heard about any of this??  

Jo xx

PS. Shes told me to write to my PCT and put my case to them for IVF on the NHS cos a few ladies lately have had a cycle even tho partners have kids, so good news maybe on that front?!


----------

